# Ezjail: mount outside file system inside of jail. How?



## bogong (Apr 24, 2019)

Hello all!

1) I am setting up the linux compatibility and it's required /compat/linux directory to be presented in a system within special type of the file system. the question is how to do it correctly if I am using it in jail via ezjail?

2) I have /backup filesystem and I need to make it available for jails. The question is how share it between jails correctly?

Is it possible to do it through the base-jail for avoiding duplications?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2019)

Mount the filesystem on the host, then use a combination of jail specific /etc/fstab.<jailname> and nullfs(5) to mount it on all the jails you need it.


----------

